# Moving boat to Pen/DI ???



## GA BOY (Dec 1, 2011)

Thought about moving my boat from Savannah,Ga to either Pensacola or maybe Doulphin Island. I want to fish the floaters (Ram, Marlin, etc.) next spring, and I really don't want to have to drag my boat back and forth. I have made several trips over the past few years with a friend that lives in Destin and I know how good the fishing will be. Doulphin Island seems to be about 20 miles closer than Pensacola to the rigs. Looking for suggestions of a marina that could accomadate a 28' Pro Cat, either a dry slip or on a trailer. If on a trailer i would perfer a fenced yard and I would like the boat to be under a shelter if possible. Also, going to need a place to clean fish and boat. If anybody has any ideas please let me know. thanks


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Dauphin Island Marina has dry drocks that should be able to accomodate you. They have hoses to clean the boat and also have fish cleaning stations on the docks. They have a giant shed that stores maybe 80 boats? Completely covered and rated for hurricanes. They have a large genie lift that puts the boat in the water for you. Really nice set up.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

If you have military ties, you could put it on base at the Naval Air Station.

TRP
irate:


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Day Break Marina in penaacola is by far the place to store a boat friendly people that will make you feel right at home.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

You may also want to look at the Orange Beach area. Right between the two places you are looking at and a lot of choices there to keep your boat...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

They dont allow queeers to move boats over here! You must stay in Georgia!


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Boat Storage*

I had my boat at ICC Marine in Gulf Shore for 15 yrs. Locally owned and operated, nice people, fish and boat cleaning, $85-125 per month, mechanics on-site. Ph Number 251-968-6558 as for Jim. Good Luck!


----------



## JaxKat (Mar 21, 2011)

Not everyone is set up to do Cat hulls unless you have your own cradle. It may be an issue to check on before hand.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Sportsman Marina... it is directly across from the pass in Orange Beach. it is closer than pensacola and has more for you to do when your not on the water... or any other marina in orange beach.... you could buy a house here for less than 125000 and not have to rent evrytime you come down.
if you buy a house with a big yard you can store it in your yard... i could park 4 or 5 30 footers in my yard and i have a pool


----------

